
Animated design anatomy of a typeface family - tblancpain
http://gt-eesti.com/design.html
======
tblancpain
Hi! I’m Thierry Blancpain, co-founder of Grilli Type. If you have any
questions, happy to answer! I designed and coded the site, although it’s quite
a mess ;)

